# Red Dead Redemption 2 kommt für den PC



## RawMangoJuli (4. Oktober 2019)

*Red Dead Redemption 2 kommt für den PC*

Heut wurde angekündigt, dass Red Dead Redemption 2 am 5. November für den PC erscheint (Steam im Dezember)


"The first game in the Red Dead Redemption series to be featured on the PC platform, 

Red Dead Redemption 2 for PC features a range of graphical and technical enhancements for increased immersion along with new Bounty Hunting Missions, Gang Hideouts, Weapons and more."


"Red Dead Redemption 2 for PC will also be available to pre-order at the Epic Games store, Greenman Gaming, the Humble Store, GameStop and additional digital retailers starting October 23rd with a pre-order bonus of 25 Gold Bars for Red Dead  Online. 

Red Dead Redemption 2 for PC will also be available to purchase on Steam this December."


mehr Inforationen sollen nächste Woche kommen


Red Dead Redemption 2 Coming to PC November 5th - Rockstar Games


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Red Dead Redemption 2 kommt für den PC*

Gerade auch gelesen. Ich freue mich darauf RDR2 auf dem PC spielen zu können. Für mich ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Schak28 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Red Dead Redemption 2 kommt für den PC*

1. April ?!? Omg der Wahnsinn 
Ich freu mich drauf  !!!


----------



## Metaltyp (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Red Dead Redemption 2 kommt für den PC*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'nuff said


----------

